# Free to download/print sign



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Was just a fun "joke" in my other thread, decided to post it in here too. Feel free to download/print it if u like


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

So I made another one for fun..I know it's kinda "too" simple, but what can I say, am just an amateur/beginner LOL


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love them both! I hope you don't mind if I post them on my Instagram?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That second one is awesome! It's like "beware of dog" but for crazy fish people!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I love them both! I hope you don't mind if I post them on my Instagram?


sure..oh I mean..sure I don't mind


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> That second one is awesome! It's like "beware of dog" but for crazy fish people!


It IS Matt, it's where I got the "inspiration" , a friend of mine showed me his new "beware of the dog sign" this afternoon, so I was like hey..that's... LOL


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet! Those are hilarious!!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> Sweet! Those are hilarious!!


thx ..and guys...you have any idea ( funny signs/posters ) of what I should be doing next? Can't promise that I can do everything, but I will try and post it here if succeed..and no drawing please, I'm a lousy "drawer", especially if we're talking about guns LOL.

PS: If you have "unique" login name....show me, perhaps...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hmm... I don't know. "Entering betta zone" maybe?


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Hmm... I don't know. "Entering betta zone" maybe?


hm...interesting, Matt , k, let's see then LOL


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

Here it is, Matt 
This one probably a bit "similar" in terms of style and colors with bettahazard, but browsing around, that's how it usually done, and I kinda lack of "inspiration" for a new concept, probably later , I intentionally left the last No..to "fill in yourself" for anyone who want to use it, maybe no smoking, no gums, etc.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

My cat is in my room all day! The only times he tries to mess with my fish tanks is when all of his water is gone and he is thirsty. I'm telling you, my cat is a waterholic. xD
He doesn't try to mess with the fish because it will take to much of an effort for him, he's to lazy. xP
Sorry, just being random! ;-)


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> My cat is in my room all day! The only times he tries to mess with my fish tanks is when all of his water is gone and he is thirsty. I'm telling you, my cat is a waterholic. xD
> He doesn't try to mess with the fish because it will take to much of an effort for him, he's to lazy. xP
> Sorry, just being random! ;-)


LOL, honestly, I was looking at the "regular" ZONE signs..and saw that usually there were some No's.....I was kinda..hm..what no's then in the betta zone? cups..definitely not good for betta, and then...probably cats LOL. As for the last one...kinda confuse..maybe no smoking, but then again some guys do smoke in their fish room, so I left it blank for filling in "manually"


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I have an idea!!!! "Caution: Betta Splendens Overload" It's not very good...


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

rubinthebetta said:


> I have an idea!!!! "Caution: Betta Splendens Overload" It's not very good...


hm..can u show me an example of what you mean? do u mean like sign on a truck? or what?


----------

